# Nova midi chuck on sale



## Lenny (Aug 13, 2010)

For those who might be interested, Woodcraft has this chuck on sale for $69.99, with 25 and 55 mm jaws.
Don't know much about it ... I have a Oneway Talon myself. 


http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...Chuck-with-Two-Jaw-Sets.aspx?refcode=10IN08NL


----------



## KenV (Aug 13, 2010)

That is the "Tommy bar" version -- good chuck if you can make two levers work at the same time as you insert an object.   I need 3 hands or much better coordination to make those work.

Outstanding price  and with a set of pin jaws will do anything one wants to do on a midi lathe.


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have it...it is a good starter set of jaws.  I am already hating the pin levers though.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Aug 13, 2010)

i have three of the nova's with tommy bars. two midi's and an original nova. once you learn to look at the position of the holes before you insert the bars you will operate this style of chuck much faster than the geared versions. i'm not that smart to have figured it out by myself. i learned from bobhamm5 on youtube.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 13, 2010)

bettyt44720 said:


> i have three of the nova's with tommy bars. two midi's and an original nova. once you learn to look at the position of the holes before you insert the bars you will operate this style of chuck much faster than the geared versions. i'm not that smart to have figured it out by myself. i learned from bobhamm5 on youtube.



I sold my talon and now have 2 of the original oneway scroll chucks that operate with tommy bars. I much prefer them to the geared chuck. 

1 handed operation is easier then with the geared chuck. (IMHO)


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Aug 13, 2010)

That is a good price and a nice chuck.I got the barracuda micro chuck from psi a couple months back and it is pretty sweet also


----------



## SteveH (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a note:

If you have a spindle lock, you can operate these chucks with one hand


----------



## bitshird (Aug 13, 2010)

I wonder if they are in round? I have a Barracuda CSC2000 that if you remove a bowl or ant thing else it won't go back the same, there is something wronf with the chuck on any of my 3 lathes with a Dial Test Indicator against the back of the chuck there is .o38 variance as it's rotated, you can see the stupid thing wobble on the spindle, so once you change a bowl you are screwed, it's as if the hole for the spindle were drilled at a slight angle and not perpendicular to the axis of the chuck. I'm getting a SN-2  Amazon had them for 130.00 + the adapter, 20.00  so for 150.00 with the 2 inch jaws and the screw, I hope I made a smart move.


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Aug 14, 2010)

Your chuck might be defective but you could try marking your chuck and the piece and then when you remount it line up the 2 marks and it should be good


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 14, 2010)

I always mark the chuck and wood if I remove something that I will want to re-install.  Not because of the chuck so much but the wood will be different where the jaws press into it and you want to put is back in the same place you removed it.  Did that make any sense?

That is a good chuck and a good price.  I find the tommy bars a little more awkward compared to the key, but for that price, I can handle a little awkward.


----------



## soligen (Aug 14, 2010)

Deleted - my question was answered above


----------

